# Numbers: Scouting #5



## Airborne2504 (Jul 11, 2008)

Hey, I've done Numbers many times and am fine on it. 

I have not scouted #5 since my first couple of times running it. (~3 years ago)

I am taking a couple new people down it possibly on Sunday and would like to be able to have them scout it.

* What is the correct scouting area to avoid private property legal issues? * All I remember is that it is from river left.

Thanks,
- Alex


----------



## adgeiser (May 26, 2009)

it's been awHile for me... but can't you see it all from the bridge?


----------



## NathanH. (Mar 17, 2010)

I know you can see it from the bridge. I haven't ever scouted it on my feet but I always catch the eddy above the big ledge. You can boat scout the entirety of it from there. You can also scout there, then catch the right eddy right after the drop and boat scout the rest.


----------



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

There are new owners but low profile is probably still worthwhile. You can catch the big eddy on the left below the bridge and walk down along the rio and get a good look at the first chute and the slalom below. At these levels you'll essentially be in the river bed while scouting. It goes pretty easy right now. At this level I'm usually looking for a slight left to right with a one o'clock bow angle down the chute to counter some left kick into the mank below. Very fun rapid.


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

Water should be low enough so that you get out right before the drop on the left side and just stay close to the river and of course keep it low profile so the newbies can have a good look.


----------



## rivervibe (Apr 24, 2007)

I'd avoid walking down there if you can. BV land owners can be touchy. You can't see much of the actual drop from the bridge, but you can get a good look from the road, downstream of the bridge.
Also, at these flows there is a great eddy on the right just above the drop that provides a good view of the whole thing.


----------



## DouglasMcArthur (May 3, 2012)

Spoke to the homeowner at rapid 5, river left. I asked him his take on the issue, and despite what others have speculated, he does not want people trespassing his property to scout.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

DouglasMcArthur said:


> Spoke to the homeowner at rapid 5, river left. I asked him his take on the issue, and despite what others have speculated, he does not want people trespassing his property to scout.


It has come to my attention that the property owner immediately below the rapid at #5 does not own the land at the top of the bank and along the rapid to about it's mid-point. The property owner is, and has been for quite a long time, iamyourhuckleberry. From this thread:

http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f14/problems-scouting-5-on-the-ark-24198-8.html

kind of a strange property line, but his family owns from just upstream of the "pump station bridge" down to the half-way point of #5. 

It is not acceptable to walk down from the road to scout, but you can scout from the river discretely, if it's a safety issue. Do not linger, do not litter, do not urinate. If you see someone, smile, wave and get back in your boat asap.


----------

